# Never Shot a field Shoot



## alexcleonard (Sep 5, 2019)

So, I have never shot a field shoot and would like too, what are some tips, tricks, and general rules that I need?
I dont know anything about scoring or anything.

thanks


----------



## RJH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

I have only shot one so my advice is very limited. Make sure your sight tape is correct to 80 yards. There are certain ways you have to shoot the targets, there is a video on YouTube that you can watch to get a basic idea. It's fun. I think I prefer it to 3d, but the closest one to me it 2 hours away and that is why I have only shot one. Good luck, and maybe someone with more experience will be along shortly


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Whats the difference between a field shoot and a challenging mountain 3D shoot/course? 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

Google


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Arcus said:


> Google


Did google. Doesn't really say that "field archery" is any different than a challenging mountain 3D course. 

"Field archery is any archery discipline that involves shooting at outdoor targets of varying and often unmarked distance, typically in woodland and rough terrain." Wikipedia

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

Field you shoot 3 (fita) or 4 (nfaa) arrows per target. Distances from 5 to 80 yards. 28 targets make up a round. Targets size varies from 20 to 80 cm (fita). All are marked in nfaa but fita has both marked and unmarked yardage rounds


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

Information is available on the National Field Archery Association (NFAA) website. Field round is 28 targets, 4 arrows per target, distances are 20 feet to 80 yards. Hunter round is 28 targets, 4 arrows per target, distances are 11 yards to 70 yards. Two 14 target "halfs" for a full 28 target round. Allows you to shoot a full round on a 14 target course. Round consists of some targets you shoot 4 arrows from one distance or a "Walk-up" target, Shoot 1 arrow, walk-up 5 yards, shoot another, walk-up 5 yards, shoot another etc. or a "Fan" shooting stakes/positions spaced horizontally same distance from target, shoot 1 arrow and move to your right to next stake. 
Four different sized targets scored 5/4/3. Four arrows in bullseye x 5 points = 20 points x 14 targets = 280 points. Perfect 28 target round would be 560 points. Longer distance shoot larger target. Time wise a 28 target round can be shot in 3 hours depending on length of range. Shooting groups consist of 3 or 4 archers, most ranges have space for the group to shoot at the same time. 
Cubs, youths shoot shorter distances.
I took a member of my club out and shot a 14 target Field round. He has shot some ASA 3D and is a decent shooter. After shooting the Field round his comment was "That was a humbling experience". He still shoots 3D and he shoots the Field / Hunter round for practice.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

ruffjason said:


> Did google. Doesn't really say that "field archery" is any different than a challenging mountain 3D course.
> 
> "Field archery is any archery discipline that involves shooting at outdoor targets of varying and often unmarked distance, typically in woodland and rough terrain." Wikipedia


I was responding to the OP.
Within the realm of archery, the quote, "Field archery is any archery discipline that involves shooting at outdoor targets of varying and often unmarked distance..." is wrong.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Arcus said:


> I was responding to the OP.
> Within the realm of archery, the quote, "Field archery is any archery discipline that involves shooting at outdoor targets of varying and often unmarked distance..." is wrong.


First thing that comes up when you "google."

Ya Bikeman explained it nicely.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have shot thousands of Field tournaments from local to World. NFAA and FITA from the 60s to now. I enjoy a Field round more than any other. With that said, the rules are what killed Field archery. From 1975 to today, the rules of Field are changed every time the NFAA meets. 

Every group of archers in every tournament I have ever shot will have their own ideas of what the rules are and if you don't do as the group thinks the rules are, you will lose the points on that target. The last Nationals that I shot, an archer in my group had an arrow propel about 12 feet when letting down his bow. He and the other archers in my group decided that if he touched the stake with his foot and stretched out his 6'2" body on the ground and holding his bow by the bottom cam, touch the arrow with the top cam, he could shoot the arrow again. Almost no one knows the rules of outdoor Field anymore since the rules are changes so often.

I will now tell my group that I have never shot a Field round before and I would like them to inform me if I am about to do something that they think violates the rules as they see them prior to me shooting. For years, we shot the Birdie targets in a line from left to right. Then they changes the rules to a vertical line. However if you shoot a world tournament, you shoot in a Z pattern. 

Shooting a Field round is simple, following the rules is very hard. Our club used to have free NFAA and FITA Field lessons. We would explain the rules for each and then take the groups of new Field shooters out on the course. We would shoot 14 NFAA Field and 12 FITA Field. The people were so confused with the rules that before we finished most would leave and never shoot any field again. Shooting one arrow with a foot touching the stake in 3D is a no brainer compared to shooting a fan with 4 stakes and two targets.


----------



## cslewis (Oct 20, 2020)

ruffjason said:


> Whats the difference between a field shoot and a challenging mountain 3D shoot/course?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I just started shooting field this year. The major differences are number of shots (112 vs 30 - 40), known distances from 11 yards to 80 yards and paper targets vs foam targets. A field course consists of 28 targets in a wooded setting. 14 targets are called field and 14 targets are called hunter. The field course targets are at distances in 5 yard increments, while the hunter course is in various increments (ie 17 yds, 29 yds, 52 yds and so on). You can find more details on the NFAA site as well as PSAA.net. You can shoot compound, recurve, traditional and crossbow. I enjoy both field and 3D. Hope this answers your question.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Been shooting field since 1968 & have never seen any one shoot a Xbow at a field shoot, being a club or a National nfaa shoot.


----------



## cslewis (Oct 20, 2020)

kballer1 said:


> Been shooting field since 1968 & have never seen any one shoot a Xbow at a field shoot, being a club or a National nfaa shoot.


I have. 2021 PSAA State Field/Hunter Championship.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Here are a couple videos I made last year shooting a 1/2 of a field course. I was shooting the hunter round in each of these. Check it out. I think it gives a good understanding of the hunter round. 

First video is with my hunting bow. 






This video talks a little.more about scoring and stuff. 





Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------

